# Products that freeze.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As I keep discovering a new product that's frozen up everytime I go in the garage at the moment  I thought I'd start a list here that people can add to for products that you need to bring in the house.

So to kick off here's what I've had freeze on me:

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam

Please don't post up what you've got that's fine - I just want this to be a quick reference list that people can look down and say "Oh, I've got that, better check on it and bring it in the warm".

Just copy and paste the list with your addition :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

I know for a fact that Megs Hyperwash freezes, was rock solid last week!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Vp SF is the worst for it. Only other thing I have found to frezze so far is AB Berry Blast QD. 

Solvents will be fine at these temps I would have thought.

Sorry didnt read the first post fully.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

nearly everything lol, well at least if it has water in the bottle. i have to keep putting my bottles in a warm bucket of water to de frost them, not good!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD 
6. G101


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD 
6. G101 
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just had another look and two more to add.

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Are these stored in a non-insulated garage? Some of these are ok in my garage, apart from the VP Snow Foam seperation as usual.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ryand said:


> Are these stored in a non-insulated garage? Some of these are ok in my garage, apart from the VP Snow Foam seperation as usual.


Well mine are - just a regular brick wall, slate roof one (although they are inside an moderately insulated storage box). Not known any of my stuff freeze before apart from the snow foam which does every year.

Interestingly enough, you can't just apply a "if it's water based, it'll freeze" policy because some of my water based stuff hasn't, yet others have.

Hence why I thought a quick reference list for the ones that people are finding do freeze might be useful


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6 
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Btw sorry for that just thought it would be appropriate ..


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6 
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Will the freezing affect the performance of these products once they have thawed?


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

RCZ said:


> Will the freezing affect the performance of these products once they have thawed?


Good question


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

RCZ said:


> Will the freezing affect the performance of these products once they have thawed?


I'll let you know in June!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

good thread PV :thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6 
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6 
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine 
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner 
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner 
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. Autosmart Duet
20. Autosmart smart wheels


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy. 
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RCZ said:


> Will the freezing affect the performance of these products once they have thawed?


As long as they thaw out naturally there will be no problem, happened last year and still using some of the stuff that froze.

Just give them a good shake before use.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Agree with MF.... I had a couple of items freeze last year, but left them to thaw, gave a shake, and all is good again


----------



## Ad.sk (Sep 17, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy. 
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz 
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

this is known as the clould point of a chemical. Some products are more sencertive than others. In most cases the product only need to be warmed to go back to normal.

We are think about a reformulation of pH neutral that will rise the cloud point. I would like to think that this will be sorted for next year.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Good to know ValetPro.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Since starting this thread, it's been even colder over the past few nights here, apart from last night which wasn't quite so bad, and now I'm thinking it's probably best to be bringing everything inside when it's dropping into minus double digits.

My idea was, initially, to just have a quick list for when temps are about just below freezing (like no lower than about -3 or -4, or roughly what we'd normally be experiencing this time of year), where some things do tend to freeze yet a lot are still fine.

When it's like -10 and lower night after night I think it's safe to say pretty much everything is going to freeze, and so we'd have a list a mile long containing every detailing product we all collectively own, and that would skew this list somewhat and not really what I had in mind.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I decided to bring all my stuff inside 2 months ago and now resides at the bottom of my bed! 

Although i have left all my bulk stuff in the garage along with the spray bottles hoping these will be ok when the spring comes around.

Still to wash my car this month


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

serious performance show detailer v2 
only thing to have froze on me so far

but it's on the list


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax 
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Funnily enough neat Stardrops APC froze - not solid but it did go cloudy and really thick like treacle, yet 2 spray bottles with it mixed 4:1 and 10:1 didn't, even on the coldest nights


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I think most products would struggle in the temperatures we've had here - think we got to about -15 one night last week. Anything really valuble I brought indoors in October (Nanolex sealants, Nanolex shampoo, etc.). The stuff in the shed I wrapped up as much as possible.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Strange but some of mine like demon shine and Megs apc are fine but Megs LT and Aqua wax etc are totally solid. Just seems strange that some on the list haven't and others have etc........Nothing froze last year by comparrison.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Stuff freezes up here every year, all my detailing goodies are in the spare room all cosy


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax 
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser 
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can

think thats the only other bits apart from whats above has frozen


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Viper said:


> Funnily enough neat Stardrops APC froze - not solid but it did go cloudy and really thick like treacle, yet 2 spray bottles with it mixed 4:1 and 10:1 didn't, even on the coldest nights


 ive got about 10 bottles out there and all of them were almost solid although on the point of those in the spray bottles as you say were fine! saying that even my BOS had ice crystals on the bag! :lol::doublesho


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

only product ive had freeze on me is the carlack glass polish, neat stardrops apc has gone thick but didnt actually freeze.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax 
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser 
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can
31. Megs trim detailer
32. Megs soft wash gel


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Jacktdi said:


> 1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
> 2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
> 3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
> 4. Megs HyperWash
> ...


Was just about to add soft wash gel myself! :lol:


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax 
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser 
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can
31. Megs trim detailer
32. Megs soft wash gel
33. chemical guys maxi suds


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Don't be putting any of this stuff back in the garage yet folks 

I was thinking about it after reading on the Beeb's mid range forecast just before Christmas, that this milder spell we're having now would be set to last well through January once it got here.....

Well guess what? They've changed their minds  From next week it's going to start getting progressively colder again and we'll be back to minus double figures at night and not getting above freezing in the day again!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All of my collection is in a shed, aside from my waxes and GTechniq 

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care 
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax 
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser 
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can
31. Megs trim detailer
32. Megs soft wash gel
33. chemical guys maxi suds
34. Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

As this was linked from the new thread:


1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can
31. Megs trim detailer
32. Megs soft wash gel
33. chemical guys maxi suds
34. Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger 
35. P21S R222 Concours look wax, more the pot than the product.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

1. Serious Performance Show Detailer
2. Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
3. Valet Pro PH Snow Foam
4. Megs HyperWash
5. AB Berry Blast QD
6. G101
7. Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
8. Finish Kare #425
9. Zaino Z6
10. My karcher pressure washer ,, Does this count ! it's a pain in the behind i know that !! lol
11. Megs Gold Class Shampoo.
12. Dodo Born Slippy.
13. Demon Shine
14. Autobrites Supa Snow Foam
15. Autobrites Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner
16.AG Super Interior Cleaner
17. Autosmart Reglaze
18. VP Bilberry, Dosnt freeze but mine has gone quite chuncky/lumpy.
19. 3M Polishes, bottles solid as a rock.
20. 303 Aerospace Protectant 16oz
21. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care
22. Stardrops APC all of mine have gone chunky and lumpy
23. 1z Weekly gloss shampoo has gone erm quite lumpy to
24. Autoglym Aquawax (Frozen Solid)
25. Collinite No.850 Metal Wax
26. Megs All Purpose Cleaner
27. Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
28. grim out.
29. sp orange degreaser
30.3m glass cleaner in spray can
31. Megs trim detailer
32. Megs soft wash gel
33. chemical guys maxi suds
34. Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger 
35. P21S R222 Concours look wax, more the pot than the product. 
36. Your Hose pipe (I know not a product but very important)


----------

